# Brown hair algae



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

Tell us about your light and photo period. You need to make sure that the plants never run out of fertilizer when they do algae wins every time.


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

This developed when CO2 and nutrient levels are very low, and light is excessive. I would brake the tank down and make a new start,with new substrat as well,good luck...


----------



## Nastee (May 28, 2015)

I have been running the 1 fluval P-24 led (24w) at 7 hours a day 12a.m. till 7 p.m.
CO2 is running from 11-6:30.

I just shortened the light timer by an hour, and resumed EI dosing.

I have a current USA satellite + Pro coming in the mail tomorrow. Should I wait to add it? 

Since I've just spent over $1100 trying to get this thing going the last thing I wanna do right now is break down the tank and have to get all new substrate and plants.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

As someone who has broken their tank down in a rage-quit I think it may honestly be one of the better choices given that bad of a situation.

Fighting that much algae is simply more work than starting fresh. Just take a weekend and get it done.

Also - you most likely simply have too much light if you really do have CO2 and good ferts. I know absolutely nothing about the light you have but algae usually doesn't blow up like that unless you have way too much light or are just dumping flakes into your tank. Your plant mass is pretty good. Not dosing ferts is most likely making matters worse because your plants can consume even less nutrients to compete w/the algae but this is all relative to what you're doing in that situation.

Do you have any other source of nutrients? I really don't think things would get that out of hand unless you had a CRAZY excess of nutrients or way too much light (or both)

EDIT: the more I look at this the more bummed I am - that sucks so bad man. you have a good amount of nice plants in there. Tear it all down and start over with a fresh start


----------



## Doppelgaenger (Jul 20, 2015)

Add siamese algae eaters or amano shrimp to battle the algae, and drop your light by a lot. Your new light is just what the doctor ordered.

Add the satellite pro immediately and use it to turn your light down. That light puts out over 100 PAR at 12" deep so running it full force is going to probably make things even worse. I turned down my ecoxotic e-30 (which appears to be nearly the exact light, almost) to 22% to get the right PAR values. Running at 100% I was growing algae within one day of installation, cutting back the light solved the problem 3 days later with the help of my shrimp.

I'd suggest 30-35% on the light and see how things develop from there. If your plants start to look shabby then turn it up, but start low and move up and see what happens. Keep CO2 and ferts going while you do this, and keep spot treating as you can.

Someone suggested using a toothbrush to snag the algae and pull it out. I think you'll be fine as long as you keep the light down.


----------



## Nastee (May 28, 2015)

Thanks for yalls input. If I do decide to tear down. Is there a way to save my healthy plants without contaminating the new substrate/water?


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

No you can salvage your healthy plants. Don't think it is detrimental to keep them at all (I did the same thing)


----------

